# Police, Fire, EMT, Tactical Supplier for Embroidery



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a wholesale supplier for Police, Fire, Tactical clothing?
I found an old thread on this forum from 2008 for a Miller Uniforms USA, has anyone used them?
I have a opportunity to do business with the local service professionals in my area, but I need to be able to get this stuff on a regular basis....
Thanks.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rothco has some.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Rothco is totally the best.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

511 is a tatical mfg.


----------



## dc..thatsme (Nov 22, 2010)

I second 5.11 Tactical.....nice stuff

You may want to check out http://www.krollcorp.com/Pages/Default.aspx


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

binki said:


> 511 is a tatical mfg.


511 is good but their minimum is very high.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe 511 Tactical buys from other people like Rothco, Game and others.


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The jackets that our customer is wanting us to embroider are in fact 5.11 jackets. We have registered with Rothco, and applied with 5.11. 
Thanks again for your helpful posts. 

Jason


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

5.11 is its own clothing line specifically for military, fire, police and EMS. Rothco is a conglomerate of military surplus items. My wifes business sells 5.11 and Rotcho. 5.11 has a regionally controlled sales rep and they have a high buy in to get started with them. Rothco is much easier to get started with but they do not carry any of the 5.11 stuff. You can ge tit from Krolls and there was a link to thier website up above.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

511 has a first time buy if $5000 and after that it is what you want. They have distributors. Give them a call and they will refer you to a distributor.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

5.11 Tactical is the best. We are an authorized 5.11 dealer, with a tactical clothing/supplies storefront. I've embroidered dozens of 5.11 jackets, and maybe a few hundred (?) Pro Polos, Performance polos, etc. much more.

Not much experience with any other brand except BLACKHAWK (which we're also dealers for), but they are typically higher-priced.

I'd second (or third, fourth, fifth, whatever) 5.11.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

one more thing about 511. anyone from emt who comes into us wants that brand.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

511 is really just a re-labeling. They buy from Rothco.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

selanac said:


> 511 is really just a re-labeling. They buy from Rothco.


If someone comes in and wants 511 gear am I going to argue?


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

binki said:


> If someone comes in and wants 511 gear am I going to argue?


I second that, 511 has superior quality versus the Rothco brand and you can tell the difference between items. 511 is a great brand and easy to sell. It sells itself.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

5.11 is expensive because they know they can be. Most departments have a budget so the individual that walks in the door doesn't have to care how much it costs. Of course guys aren't going to want to roll up in some lower-lever brand name, there is alot of pride among all of them type-a personalities - I work right along side many of the 'alphabets'


----------



## Theshirtnetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Dc..thatsme Thanks for the info. I checked them out today. Looks like the best site I have seen for this type of clothing and accessories. I filled out the paperwork to get a account with them today.


----------



## LBRPromos (Apr 21, 2010)

Any new distributors for Fire Retardant clothing. Rothco is great but has too much padding. This feed is from 2011 and the last is 2008. I am hoping for some new options. 

Thanks


----------



## jhornsby3 (Jun 20, 2019)

For one of the top quality in structure or wildland fire, I get everything from Cascade Fire Equipment. My greens and yellows are some great stuff. All Nomex. Cascade Fire Equipment Home

I am a wildland fire photog as well and I have to be dressed in the current clothing to be out on the line shooting photos.

John


----------

